# VHS Kasetten digitalisieren lassen - Welche Anbieter sind empfehlenswert?



## PCislife (10. August 2019)

Guten Abend,

wir haben noch ein paar alte VHS Kassetten mit Privataufnahmen aus den 90gern und würden diese jetzt gerne digitalisieren lassen bevor die Bänder kaputt gehen. Komischerweise finde ich im Netz keinen objektiven Vergleich von den Anbietern. 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Anbieter empfehlen, die so etwas gut machen? Oder gibts dazu irgendwelche Tests welche Anbieter empfehlenswert sind? Danke euch


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. August 2019)

Kann man auch selber.
Ich hab mir einen VHS-DVD Recorder zugelegt (LG RC 6800).

Da steckt man rechts die VHS-Kassette rein, links die DVD, drückt auf Dubbing und alles geht von selbst.

Man muß noch die DVD finalisieren und alles ist fertig.
Kurz den Scanner angeworfen und das Cover erstellt - fertig ist die DVD.

Wenn man es ganz professionell machen will, nimmt man bedruckbare DVDs und druckt das Label noch auf.
Du mußt darauf achten, daß alles auf die DVD paßt, sonst kannst Du sie nicht finalisieren.

Nach 10 Kassetten bitte das VHS-Laufwerk putzen.

Von den Onlinediensten hab ich schon einiges gesehen, aber irgendetwas hat mir meist nicht zugesagt (Label, Kopienqualität, ...).

Hier ein paar Anbieter:
Auftrag Videos digitalisieren, Hi8 digitalisieren uvm.,
VHS digitalisieren lassen ab 7,49 € | TUEV-zertifiziert,
VHS, S-VHS & VHS-C digitalisieren / Digitalisierung auf DVD,
VHS Videos digitalisieren ab 8,95€ | TUEV zertifizierte Produkte | digitalspezialist.shop.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

Ich habe mal früher probiert mit einer TV/Mpeg Karte VHS zu digitalisieren.
Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd. Sehr schlechte Quali.

Aber kann ja sein das die Profis da mitlerweile ganz andere Mittel haben.


----------



## PCislife (12. August 2019)

Ja, ich würde es auch gleich von Profis machen lassen, Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Mediafix?


----------



## DerLee (28. August 2019)

Hi,
hast es machen lassen?

Habe mir das hier bestellt gehabt.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00EOSCG7Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Hat direkt geklappt und fand es auch recht einfach.
War nur etwas Zeitintensiv bis ich fertig war


----------

